# Elephant Garlic Powder



## Homesteader at Heart (Aug 11, 2003)

Made elephant garlic powder today. Peeled and sliced the cloves; dehydrated the slices; ground in the blender; sifted with a sieve; reground the bigger pieces; stored in an airtight jar. Five elephant garlic heads filled my small round dehydrator; wishing for an Excalibur.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

What is the shelf life of your garlic powder? I'm thinking of doing that with my red onions this year. I'm not sure how else to preserve them.


----------



## Homesteader at Heart (Aug 11, 2003)

I do not know what the long-term storage possibility would be. We used the last batch in approximately six months and it was still great.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

> Broccoli
> Cabbage
> Carrots
> Celery
> ...


https://www.usaemergencysupply.com/information_center/storage_life_of_foods.htm#.U1EMCVfA-no

I think I read that the moisture content must be 10% or lower. A lower moisture content for onion and garlic powders will also help with them not caking in the containers. Storing them in a cool basement, stable lower temperatures will be better than in an attic or garage.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Thank you Feather in the Breeze for sharing the website. It's is very helpful. Shocking to hear dehydrated food can last such a long time. 
All the information, on the website & here, I can make a good notebook/recipe book.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

glad to see my patriot supply is back on here advertising,,,,,great guys to deal with...


----------



## moeh1 (Jan 6, 2012)

I only dehydrate once a year, it still tastes/smells much better than any store bought. I don't do all the shifting, just a single grind in a coffe grinder and live with what comes out.


----------



## siletz (Oct 5, 2010)

FWIW, dehydrated garlic starts losing it's flavor once ground. I dehydrate a big batch of garlic slices but only grind enough for a month or two in my spice bottle. That way you're always cooking with the freshest stuff.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

I slice my onions into rings and use a hammer (reserved for food uses) to smash the cloves of garlic. That allows the moisture out but keeps them in large enough pieces to taste fresh. I use a mortar and pestel to grind what I need as I need it.


----------



## Homesteader at Heart (Aug 11, 2003)

Good idea, siletz, about only grinding the slices as needed. I will probably do that next time.


----------

